# Xtrail Electrical Problems/Windows



## devildriver (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi guys,

Newbie here! 

Have a problem with our X-Trail. The driver's window is stuck in the open position and won't go back up. We've checked the fuses and they seem to be OK so it's probably the switch itself.

I just need to get the window closed until we can get it to a dealer. Anybody got any tips or tricks?

Thanks.

2002 / X-Trail Sport / 2.0L Petrol / Ireland


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

dd, sounds as if it happened just suddenly (no gradual deterioration as one might expect from a switch?). Could be many things: loose/faulty relay, bad ground connection, bad connector, faulty switch, faulty motor or lifting mechanism. Anyhow, I see the manual says the wire that carries power for "window up" is green with a black stripe... 

So, you could prise the internal door handle (holding the switches) open using a flat screw driver along the horizontal split line thereof. There are a few clips spaced along the length of the handle but start at the end where there is a larger flat cut-out/opening on the split line. Use cloth around the screw driver tip. You could then measure with a multimeter or even try to by-pass the switch. See my post about window switch if you like to open the switch itself.

Good luck

Cheers


----------



## devildriver (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for that, GFB. Will try that. It's preferable to opening th whole door panel, although we might have to do that also.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

No problem, hope you get it sorted.

The panel is held by plastic clips all around except upper edge, plus screws revealed having removed the upper cover of the inside door handle. Wanted to ask: no rattle sound when closing the door? and no humming sound when operating the switch?

Regards


----------



## devildriver (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi GFB,

Yes we got the panel off. I had a lot of help from somebody who is more car-savvy than me. First trying the softly softly approach with a screwdriver but then once I had a grip on the panel I applied brute force and it clicked off without a problem!!!

We removed the switch panel but learned nothing more than the fact that the switch seems to be working. We couldn't close the window so decided to leave it for the night. Then my wife went for a short drive and kept trying the switch to no avail until she hit a bumpy patch of road and hey presto - the window went up!

At least it will give us a little extra time to get it to an auto-electrician.

There is no rattle sound when closing the door but there is a hum on the switch suggesting that there is power going to it.

Thanks again for your advice.

Cheers.


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

dd, maybe it is one of the following:

The window has an anti-pinch functionality - so, if there is/was some kind of obstruction this could have been activated. Check condition of sliding guides (insides, rubber weared away?), consider lubrication.

The motor has a limit switch integrated with it which can be reset (if not faulty). Or, maybe the motor is packing up (e.g. a bad commutator/brushes, at a certain angle of rotation?).

Cheers


----------



## Laurentiu (May 9, 2015)

Hi there! back door left and right power windows won't go back up ......the drivers side and passanger side are working,only the back 2...What is wrong and how can fix it my self


----------

